# Help with Peas



## Claire (May 27, 2005)

Some freinds were leaving town for awhile and emptying out their fridge.  Among other things I got was an unopened bag of frozen peas.  I already had an unopened bag of frozen peas.  There are only two of us, and we like peas OK, but as a side dish the peas will last 'til the cows come home (or freezer burn, whichever comes first).  SO .... I'm thinking a pea soup (hubby loves soup), but I've only made split pea soup, never a spring pea soup.  I'm thinking puree them and maybe some mint (my garden runneth over and I've heard peas & mint make a good combo) -- but what else?  Chicken broth?  Milk/cream/yogurt?  ANY other ideas (for example anyone ever tried making a pea salad?) wecomed that would use a couple pounds of peas!


----------



## Ishbel (May 27, 2005)

Add a little chicken stock..

Peas and mint are a classic combination.

Or

You could add a little bacon to give the peas a depth of flavour in the soup.


----------



## HanArt (May 27, 2005)

I make this and add extra peas. You can sub Canadian-style bacon for the pancetta.

From Tyler Florence:

*Spaghetti with Peas and Pancetta*
The flavor of peas and bacon takes me back to my childhood; that’s why I like this pasta dish so much. I feel like a little kid wolfing this down. It’s even good cold!

Serves 2

1/2 pound spaghetti
Extra-virgin olive oil
6 ounces pancetta or thick-cut bacon, diced
1 onion, minced
1 bay leaf
1 cup sweet peas, frozen or fresh (see Note, page 52)
1 ounce goat cheese
1/2 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
Juice of 1 lemon
Freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup fresh basil, hand-torn

In a large stockpot, cook the spaghetti in plenty of boiling salted water for about 10 minutes; it should still be a little firm.

At the same time, heat a 2-count drizzle of olive oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add the pancetta, and stir it around. When the fat starts to render, after about 3 minutes, add the onion and bay leaf. Cook and stir until the onion caramelizes, about 10 minutes. Now add the peas and cook for 2 minutes just to heat them through.

Drain the pasta, reserving 1 cup of the starchy water for the sauce. Fold the goat cheese into the hot pasta and give it a toss so it melts. Scrape the pancetta, onions, and peas into the pasta pot (toss the bay leaf). Add the Parmigiano, parsley, and lemon juice. Slowly pour in the reserved pasta water to dissolve the cheese and thin it out to a sauce consistency. Hit it with a healthy dose of olive oil and quite a few turns of freshly ground black pepper to give it bite. Return the noodles to the pot and gently toss to coat in the sauce. Split the pasta between 2 large bowls and shower it with the shredded basil.


----------



## jkath (May 27, 2005)

oh that recipe looks delish, Han!


----------



## IcyMist (May 27, 2005)

I think that recipe will go in my need to make pile.  TY for a great looking recipe.


----------



## jennyema (May 27, 2005)

Han


wow that does look really ggod!!  tnx!!


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2005)

they're good thawed and served chilled with homemade buttermilk ranch dressing and shredded parmesan with lots of black pepper.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 28, 2005)

Pea salad is good, Fresh or frozen peas, add fried crisp cooled bacon, sm amount of chopped onion and miracle whip.serv chilled. You can use sour cream and miracle whip together to for a little different flavor.


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2005)

Saute sliced mushrooms in butter, add frozen peas and cook just til heated through, add salt and pepper.. Great with a steak, baked potato and tossed green salad..Or as I do all by their lonesome in a bowl after everyone is asleep  
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (May 31, 2005)

How about creamed peas? I cook them in a touch of water, drain, add some butter, melt the butter and stir through. Add a tablespoon or so of flour and stir, add evaporated milk until they are nice and creamy, not too thick or too thin.  My husband loves this!! I do the same with sliced, cooked carrots too.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 31, 2005)

kansasgirl posted a recipe for Rosemary Peas - just do a search in the Vegetable Forum - they are superb!!!!!!  I also like to make cheese tortellini with an alfredo sauce and add peas (and chopped sun-dried tomatoes).


----------



## Constance (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a good recipe for peas:

 Scalloped Green Peas and Onions

    1/4 c  Butter
    1/4 c  All purp flour
      1 t  Salt
      1 t  Seasoned salt
           Pepper
      2 c  Milk
     10 oz Pkg frozen peas, part thaw
      1 lb Pearl onions, frozen,thawed
      2 md Baking potatoes, peel, slice
      1 c  Swiss cheese, shredded

  Melt butter in saucepan over low heat, blend in flour, salts, and pepper. Add milk, stirring constantly. Cook and stir until sauce is smooth and thick. Arrange half the peas, onions, and potatoes in a buttered 1 1/2 qt shallow casserole. Spoon half sauce over, sprinkle with half cheese. Repeat. Cover, bake 375, 1 hr.


----------



## Raine (Jun 1, 2005)

I make a pea and mushroom casserole.  If I can remember it off the top of my head.  But you can tweak it.

3 cans peas (I like to use the baby/early peas)
2 cans sliced mushrooms
chopped onions
cheddar cheese
1 can cream of mushroom soup ( or cream of chicken)

Start in casserole dish (deep one) with a layer of peas.
Then add a layer os mushrooms, onions, cheese, soup.
Repeat layers, ending with a layer of peas on top.

You can bake it in the oven with other things if needed. So the time will depend on the temp you are bakking at.  I stir it a couple times during baking to get it mixed really well. It is done when the onions are cooked and cheese is melted.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Claire.  I know you like ethnic food and you know I am here to give you my suggestion for an Indian dish that one bag of frozen peas can be easily used in and devoured by you.  

Here it goes:

One bag frozen peas - I normally balnch mine
1 small onion finely chopped
Assorted bell peppers cut into cubes (I use half of a red one and half of a green one)
2 medium size potatoes - cut into cubes
3 tbsp of tomato sauce (you can even puree about 3 fresh plum tomatoes)
1/2 cup of sour cream or whipping cream or even yogurt will be fine
Handful of almonds - ground (if you have them available)
Use 1 tbsp of curry powder (if you have fresh spices use them instead and just dry roast and grind them - corrainder, cumin, black pepper, cinnamon stick, clove and some dried red chillies)
1 jalapeno pepper finely chopped
4 cloves of garlic minced
salt to taste
2 tbsp of butter
Cilantro for garnish

In a saute pan, add the butter.  Once it's hot add the garlic and jalapeno and saute it until they are slightly golden and aromatic.  Next add the onions and fry them until translucent.  Now add the curry powder and almond powder saute for another minute.  Add the tomatoes, salt and potatoes and cook until the potatoes are tender.  Now add the assorted bellpepper chunks and peas and cream/sourcream or yogurt and let the entire thing simmer covered on low for 15 minutes.  Garnish with cilantro and enjoy with rice and naan.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 1, 2005)

Just scale down this recipe to get the desired proportions that you need.​​





*Green Pea and Bacon Salad with Bleu Cheese Dressing*​
​


*Yield: Approx. 3.5 lbs.*


*Ingredients:*


3 Bags Frozen Peas, defrosted and patted dry 
1 Large Red Onion, cut into small dice 
2 cans Water chestnuts, rinsed, drained, and sliced into rounds
2 large Vine Ripened Tomato, seeded and cut into small dice
8 Slices of Thick-cut Bacon, cut into small dice 
1.5 c. Mayonnaise
1 c. Sour Cream
2 Tbsp. Fresh Thyme
1 c. crumbled Bleu Cheese 
2 tsp. Cayenne Pepper 
Kosher Salt and Fresh Cracked Pepper to taste

*Method:*


Lay peas in thin layers over paper towels laid onto sheet pans. Let defrost overnight in the refrigerator. Remove from refrigerator and lightly pat dry with paper towels, being careful not to break up or smash peas. In a sauté pan, brown the bacon over medium heat until golden and crispy, and all the fat has rendered out. Reserve the fat in a bowl to cool. Drain the bacon and pat dry immediately, so that they stay crisp. In a very large mixing bowl, combine the peas, water chestnuts, bacon, and onion. In a separate bowl, combine the mayonnaise, sour cream, thyme, cayenne pepper, and bacon fat. Mix well. Carefully fold in the dressing until it is well incorporated, and the salad is well mixed and everything is coated by the dressing. Add more mayonnaise if the salad looks too dry. Add the bleu cheese to the salad and lightly fold in. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and refrigerate immediately until service.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 1, 2005)

The first local, fresh peas are in the shops now.... I love them straight from the pod, or served with a French dressing. Or blanched for a couple of minutes and served with salmon cutlets and Jersey Royal new season potatoes.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Jun 1, 2005)

I would go for a peas, red onion, and potatoe combo in some type of creamy dressing.


----------



## Constance (Jun 1, 2005)

Ironchef, I have saved your recipe. That looks delicious! 

I have a small patch of snow peas blooming in the garden right now. We've had perfect weather for them, and with any luck we'll have a batch or two...if the deer don't get to them first.


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

have you tried British mushy peas? they're really good!

http://sidedish.allrecipes.com/az/MshyPsII.asp 
they're really good! you can use cooked, dried split peas or drained canned peas, too. i use butter instead of the olive oil and leave out the mint, and i add a little heavy cream to richen them up.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not a fan of mushy peas  - it's more of a Northern English thing - available in chip shops as a side order to go with your fish and chips!


----------



## luvs (Jun 2, 2005)

GASP! you don't like mushy peas, ish? i'm American and i'm even a fan, lol.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 2, 2005)

But.... I'm Scots, not English!  Regional dishes are often only eaten in a very small area of the United Kingdom...  Take haggis, for example...........


----------

